# 86 300z wiper problems



## fuzzytexasmale (Oct 22, 2009)

I just got an 86 nissan 300zx.its been sitting about a year.the front and rear wipers dont work,nor the a/c blower.while driving the other day they came on and worked for a few minutes then quit again.ive checked all the fuses. theyre all good.ive seen in the schematics a fuse link that goes to the a/c blower relay but i cant find it in the car.could anyone help me with the location of the fuse link or another fix? has anyone had this problem? any help would be greatly appreciated as rainy season is coming on. thank you


----------



## fuzzytexasmale (Oct 22, 2009)

*wipers*



fuzzytexasmale said:


> I just got an 86 nissan 300zx.its been sitting about a year.the front and rear wipers dont work,nor the a/c blower.while driving the other day they came on and worked for a few minutes then quit again.ive checked all the fuses. theyre all good.ive seen in the schematics a fuse link that goes to the a/c blower relay but i cant find it in the car.could anyone help me with the location of the fuse link or another fix? has anyone had this problem? any help would be greatly appreciated as rainy season is coming on. thank you


man its hard to believe this many people have this car and not this problem.looks to me like a bunch of posers. its my first venture into asian wheel spinners and cant seem to get an answer.ive been building american cars for years and have never had this problem thats why im on a free forum for asian vehicles.ive also been building asian bikes for a long time porting and polishing heads things like that,easy ways to make power.


----------



## fuzzytexasmale (Oct 22, 2009)

*trade for an american truck*



fuzzytexasmale said:


> man its hard to believe this many people have this car and not this problem.looks to me like a bunch of posers. its my first venture into asian wheel spinners and cant seem to get an answer.ive been building american cars for years and have never had this problem thats why im on a free forum for asian vehicles.ive also been building asian bikes for a long time porting and polishing heads things like that,easy ways to make power.


am looking to trade this car for an american truck. preferably chevy 67-72 will consider all.car is legal untill 10/10.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

If you did a *SEARCH* you would have found this.

http://www.nissanforums.com/z31-300zx-t/97450-z31-faqs-read-before-posting.html


----------

